# Aus Applet neues Browserfenster öffnen?



## bw1faeh0 (22. Feb 2008)

Hallo Leute,

ich sollte gerade eine Java-Applet testen. Dabei soll beim Klick auf einen Button ein neues Browser-Fenster göffnet werden, in dem ein JFrame gestartet wird. Auf dem PC, auf dem das Applet entwickelt wurde funktioniert dies einwandfrei. Lediglich auf den Rechnern, die kein SDK installiert haben, gibt es folgende Fehlermeldung:



> Exception in thread "AWT-EventQueue-3" java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: Test_Zustand
> at ACM.actionPerformed(ACM.java:487)
> at javax.swing.AbstractButton.fireActionPerformed(Unknown Source)
> at javax.swing.AbstractButton$Handler.actionPerformed(Unknown Source)
> ...



Die Zeile 487, die den Fehler aufruft lautet wie folgt:

```
fenster1_Test_ZuDat = new Test_Zustand();
```

Bei Test_Zustand handelt es sich um eine Klasse:


```
class Test_Zustand extends JFrame implements ActionListener{...}
```

Noch eine Anmerkung:

Die Klassen sind alle in EINER Datei implementiert. Ich habe mal gelernt, dass man jede Klasse in einer einzelnen Java-Datei speichern muss. Könnte das evtl. auch ein Grund für den Fehler sein??

Lässt diese Fehlermeldung auf eine Zugriffsverletzung, oder auf einen Programmierfehler schließen? Was mich halt wundert ist, dass es auf dem Rechner, auf dem programmiert wurde, das ganze läuft, auf meinem der nur ein JRE installiert hat aber nicht *grübel*

Hat jemand eine Idee??

Grüße

Christian


----------



## Wildcard (22. Feb 2008)

Egal wie viele Klassen du in eine .java Datei speicherst, der Compiler macht daraus eine .class Datei pro Klasse, die dann natürlich auf dem Server bereit stehen müssen.


----------



## bw1faeh0 (22. Feb 2008)

also in der java-Datei sind drei Klassen implementiert - aber ich habe nur eine *.class bekommen, die als Applet in HTML eingebunden wird... 

sind die anderen beiden klassen dann evtl irgendwo untergegangen??

ich suche mal

danke für den Tipp


----------



## bw1faeh0 (22. Feb 2008)

ja, das war das Problem - mein Vorgesetzter hatte mir nicht alle Dateien gegeben...


----------

